# I can't keep up with these authors who keep pestering me for reviews!



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Too cute.  And too true, unfortunately.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> Too cute. And too true, unfortunately.


Thanks.

My friend says she's going to report me for cruelty - taking advantage of a sleepy dog


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

He doesn't see to mind even one little bit.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In a simpler, more innocent time, I  put my email address up on my Amazon profile. Big mistake, I've found that email on a list of "top reviewers" for authors to spam. So i sympathize with the poor puppy...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> He doesn't see to mind even one little bit.


They are both quite malleable. This is one of them in their pajamas. Both are rescue dogs (we think sisters).



The one on the right has just been quite sick and on a drip for two days. Thankfully now back to barking at everyone who passes the house .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> In a simpler, more innocent time, I put my email address up on my Amazon profile. Big mistake, I've found that email on a list of "top reviewers" for authors to spam. So i sympathize with the poor puppy...


Reviews do seem hard to come by these days, so I can imagine you are swamped .


----------

